# accessing my digicam

## gerni

i've an "olympus camedia c-40zoom".

when i do: "cat /proc/scsi/scsi" i get

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: OLYMPUS  Model: C-40Z/D-40Z      Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

the problem is that the scsi-device is a character device and no block device - so i cannot mount it! (like described in installation instructions for lots of other digicams)

is there a way to "mount"/access character devices?

thanks for your help!

gernot

----------

## bod

You need to have usb-storage, scsi emulation & scsi disc support compiled in your kernel/as modules - this should give you a device /dev/sda1 (assuming you have no other scsi drives) which you can then mount.

This thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13892 hints at a good thread in this forum, but doesn't say where   :Confused: 

Could be this one https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4191?

----------

## pilla

Yep, the threads are correct  :Cool:  I'm trying to mount my vivitar 3725, but I think I'll buy a pcmcia adapter ($ 8, in Amazon).

 *bod wrote:*   

> You need to have usb-storage, scsi emulation & scsi disc support compiled in your kernel/as modules - this should give you a device /dev/sda1 (assuming you have no other scsi drives) which you can then mount.
> 
> This thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13892 hints at a good thread in this forum, but doesn't say where  
> 
> Could be this one https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=4191?

 

----------

## gerni

thanks a lot!

i didn't compile scsi-Harddisk in my kernel - that was the problem.

now it works great!  :Smile: 

----------

